# The ultimate way to mod your RX460-590 cards & newer (GUIDE) + consulting with all kinds of rig issues



## Freshbrewed (Feb 11, 2021)

Spoiler: Not so efficient way to do mod your cards



These are stats for my own custom made ROMs for all of my RX580 cards. My brands varies: 3x Red Devils, 1x Red Dragon & 1x Sapphire Nitro. Some take in lesser volts with more clocks, some just don't. If you guys need help with tailoring your ROMs on specific cards just contact me, I'm more than happy to help and fiddle around. I'd rather tinker individual roms from the scratch than post generic roms, since silicon lottery plays an important role with the quality of the PCB on the card. I'm also open to answer all kinds of questions regarding rig building/troubleshooting stability issues or optimizing them as I've built couple of rigs in the before.

Here's my latest one:
View attachment 188428
View attachment 188427
*EDIT: *I accidently deleted my old pictures. My highest hashrates I achieved using old technique was 30.5MH/s with a typical power consumption of 110-115 watts. System's total power draw was around 560-570W.

A mix of generic and my personal, card specific roms. I take no responsibility if you fail to take safety measures before flashing a modded rom onto your card and end up bricking it. Always* backup* your stock rom and check if the memory type and rom size matches your card.

*Generics:*

MSI_RX580_8GB_Samsung
SAPPHIRE_RX580_8GB_Hynix
RED_DEVIL_RX580_8GB_Hynix_Low-Clocks
ASUS_DUAL_RX480_8GB_Samsung_30mhs
SAPPHIRE_NITRO_RX480_8GB_Samsung-Generic
SAPPHIRE_NITRO_RX590_8GB_Hynix-straps

*Card-specific, tinkered roms* in my personal use..generally not stable for others but if you're lucky, then they'll work for you

ASUS_DUAL_RX480_8GB_Samsung_30.5mhs-99w
XFX_RX580_8GB_Samsung_31mhs
SAPPHIRE_NITRO_RX480_8GB_Samsung_30.5mhs
RED_DEVIL_RX580_8GB_Hynix_31.4mhs
RED_DRAGON_RX580_8GB_Hynix_30.5mhs

Don't hesitate to post your stock rom under this thread. I'll either hit the sweet spot with the first try or with couple of iterations given that you're ready to flash your card a few times.



It's fascinating knowing you can always learn something new . So I've hid my old post above (you can check it out for reference) about me offering tuning help for people with their individual roms, be it a stock rom or an already modded rom to squeeze the cards juices even further. Although the technique of modding BIOS with PolarisEditor is widely used and it seems to do wonders, there's a big fat *BUT* with it. Let me share you what I've learned so far:

1) Use PolarisBiosEditor *only* to edit your card's Memory Straps, be it Ubermix v3.1, v3.2, v3.3, Hynix GOOD, Hynix Universal or your custom made one.

2) Do *not* use PolarisBiosEditor to edit Core Clocks, Memory Clocks or Voltages of the graphics card.

3) Use OverdriveNTool to configure voltage, core and memory clocks.

4) Don't use mining software to tune your card (-cclock, -cvddc, -mclock, -mvddc arguments) because it's not stable. It may or may not work. I did some testing and while it worked on some cards, sometimes my voltages were not set correctly.

Why?

I've noticed that I am unable for example, lock the voltages of  the graphics cards via modding the roms implying that voltage control (in  the rom itself) might be relative, not absolute. While I haven't done excessive research about modding cards using PolarisBiosEditor, I've noticed that it's really hard to tune down power consumption and lock the voltages to desired levels. Furthermore, if you downclock your card way too much or undervolt it while seeking the absolute best values, there's a risk of rendering it obsolete (Yes I've done that to meself a couple of times and I had to bypass Windows corruption checks on the boot by short-circuiting two pins in the graphics card's chip to get into the desktop and flash stock rom back). Sounds painful and time consuming flashing the card all the time to check whether hashrate and power consumption improved by a tick or not. Don't forget about stability and stress tests, too! Which brings us to the point of having a lot of iterations on the rom before it's perfect for mining. *But there's a better way to do it! *

Let me show you my results with the new technique so far and compare them to my previous ones hidden under *SPOILER *button above.









Pretty insane, right? I've managed to lower my power consumption and increase my hashrates even further! The trick was to use OverdriveNTool which did lock my desired voltages and core/memory clocks on the graphics cards. The best thing about it is that you don't have to reflash anything over and over - if you undervolt or underclock your card too much, it's just gonna crash. You get back into the OverdriveNTool and just increase voltages or decrease clocks. Easy as that!

Here's how you can do it yourself:

1) Read this guide to learn how to use OverdriveNTool. Skip to chapter 9 "Overclock/Undervolt". Also download the tool, do GPU profiles as instructed in the guide and make a .bat file to reset and reapply the clocks on the fly which is also instructed in the guide.

2) Have your card modded with better memory straps using PolarisBiosEditor v1.7.5 which offers newer and tighter straps than v1.6.7. Do it yourself or post your stock rom under the thread so I'll mod the straps for you. *REMEMBER TO SAVE YOUR STOCK.ROM*. If you are using Navi cards like RX 5600/5700 or newer ones, refer to their respective memory strap modding guides (Red Bios Editor on Igor's Lab).

3) Set your OverdriveNTool profiles and start with Core Voltage and Memory voltage of 800V to 900V, setup your desired clocks and start testing. You may want to have HWInfo64 to scan for any memory errors during mining. Have a google sheet open and type in all of your iterations so you'll be able to keep a track of hash/W ratio, which of the settings were the most stable and providing best value in terms of hash and power consumption.



Spoiler: Here's an example of my autistic iteration table









4) If one of your cards crashes, check which one was it, get back to OverdriveNTool, select profile of the crashed card, load it again and increase it's voltage or downclock it's memory clock, overwrite your old profile with the new values (save it) and see whether it stays stable. Do this until you are satisfied with the results. You may test cards for 30min-1h or longer to see if they produce rejected/incorrect shares or they crash. You'll find your own method you're gonna be comfortable with.

5) Congratulations, you're done! Should you have any questions, just feel free to shoot me with anything. I'm still offering troubleshooting help with unstable rigs or any problems related to it. Post me your before and after results!









If you're satisfied with the results or help given, I'm more than happy to accept any kinds of cryptodonations

ETH - 0xf4314b010b7a8dc7e8a1cf7229ff5b835759e04a
BTC - 34cioo432B2MpWN5oWx8V2164A3SEGHcaW
XMR - 42d3qkQdKpa7MTR1dkdtKx4N2nvjC5kLfP5DZZv5MT1nXSGehZJABcC3D9RtfKSCDVNckiWv5m3znfx3BeLq778iQ3Ay17H



For reference, I'll let these modded roms stay here. You may use all of these roms the old fashioned way (all of the modding done with PolarisBiosEditor) if you're lazy to clock the cards yourself with the OverdriveNTool. Again, remember to *backup *your stock roms.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2021)

We will allow this, because OP claims in private message that this is not a commercial offer and he's here to help the community.

Feel free to reach out to me personally if you feel this is not true and his support is tied to payment


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh boy mining surely is booming again. Still not putting Mining in your GPU review @W1zzard? It can add to the value part of conclusion since the cards can pay itself haha


----------



## rcruz (Feb 12, 2021)

Are you able to mod a Strix 580 and RX 5700 XT?


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 12, 2021)

Shoot me with your RX 580 stock bios, or if it's modded I can try to get more juices off of it. Tell me current average hashrate and power consumption while mining. I'll fiddle around. I can't mod RX 5700 unfortunately.


----------



## rcruz (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't think i get get more on the 580, I'm getting 30.72/mh/s. But I know that my 5700 i can get more as I'm getting only 50mh/s


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 13, 2021)

I'd stick with your 30.7mh/s if it's stable. General rule of thumb is that never fix anything that's not broken  But if you want, I can try raising the clocks on it if you don't care for the power consumption. Post me your RX 5700 stock rom also, I'll try to atleast put a better memory straps on it. I don't know the safe and sweetspot values of RX 5700 so I won't me modding voltage control nor clocks at the moment.


----------



## Lucky007 (Feb 14, 2021)

Good day . I'm very sorry to contact you, but I'm at the end of my mind. I have an XFX RX 580 8 GB card (samsung) and I am not able to get over 29 MH with a reasonable card consumption. Someone would be kind enough to help me with the bios. I've seen that there are cards where you drive over 31MH with reasonable consumption. Thank you very much for your help. Have a nice day. Luke.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 14, 2021)

Post your current rom, I'll take a look.


----------



## Lucky007 (Feb 14, 2021)

Good day. I have an XFX RX580 XXX 8GB and an MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8G both with SAMSUNG MEMORY. I am not able to fine tune the proper mining bios. I am sending original bios and thank you very much for your help! Have a nice day.Lukas


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 14, 2021)

Check these out, I've put a bit aggressive clocks on the memory, we'll see if your samsung is able to push it.


----------



## Lucky007 (Feb 14, 2021)

very very thanks. I will try it !!!what kernel and memory frequency do you recommend ??? Now I have set the core to 1150, the memory to 2125 and the voltage to 850mV..Is it o.k ???


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 14, 2021)

Don't set anything, I've taken care of core and memory clocks. Just let it run by the strenght of the rom. Tell me the results afterwards. If the power consumption is too high with 1200core, you can put it to 1150core. 850mV might be too low for such memory clocks, let it run with 950mV as set on the rom file and monitor for stability.


----------



## Lucky007 (Feb 14, 2021)

I have the first results..XFX bios is great so far, mining has risen from 26MHs to 31 !!! But bios for RX MSI 480 unfortunately does not work, mining has dropped from 26MHs to 18MHs..Could you please apply yet ??? Thank you


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 14, 2021)

26Mh/s to 31Mh/s is quite good! What's the power consumption for your XFX card? Does it produce memory errors? (Use HWINFO64 program to check for memory errors)

As for the MSI RX480, I've attached new rom with lowered clocks, increased memory voltage and changed memory straps.


----------



## Nonpossible (Feb 14, 2021)

For the first time in three years I'm really scratching my head over this newest rig I built. It's got 3 Sapphire Nitro RX 570s and 3 XFX RX 580s.
I get it to run for about 24 hours and then it crashes and I have to completely reinstall drivers. I'm not even doing any crazy overclocks or anything. I set -cclock to 1150 and mclock to 2000
-I disabled windows update and disabled dev mgr from auto-updating drivers.
-I run DDU twice every time I need to reinstall drivers
-Using the 17.3 blockchain drivers
-I look at the log file every time it crashes and I can't even find a good indicator or error on there to point me toward anything.
-I've checked and re-checked my power supply, cables etc. 

It just appears to be fine and then shuts off. I just don't get it. I feel like it's prob ONE bad card that screwing up the whole system but can't seem to pinpoint.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 14, 2021)

Nonpossible said:


> For the first time in three years I'm really scratching my head over this newest rig I built. It's got 3 Sapphire Nitro RX 570s and 3 XFX RX 580s.
> I get it to run for about 24 hours and then it crashes and I have to completely reinstall drivers. I'm not even doing any crazy overclocks or anything. I set -cclock to 1150 and mclock to 2000
> -I disabled windows update and disabled dev mgr from auto-updating drivers.
> -I run DDU twice every time I need to reinstall drivers
> ...


PSU?


----------



## Nonpossible (Feb 14, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> PSU?


Corsair RM850x Not using SATA connectors for the risers. I have two separate molex cables powering 4 risers (2ea.) and a 6(2)+6(2)pin cable powering the other two risers.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 14, 2021)

Nonpossible said:


> For the first time in three years I'm really scratching my head over this newest rig I built. It's got 3 Sapphire Nitro RX 570s and 3 XFX RX 580s.
> I get it to run for about 24 hours and then it crashes and I have to completely reinstall drivers. I'm not even doing any crazy overclocks or anything. I set -cclock to 1150 and mclock to 2000
> -I disabled windows update and disabled dev mgr from auto-updating drivers.
> -I run DDU twice every time I need to reinstall drivers
> ...


What does the log file say, really nothing useful? Why do you have to completely reinstall drivers, what gives? In my experience rig can crash if

Albeit GPU's may seem not overclocked 'much', some just tend to be evil and crash the rig or even worse, hard freeze whole rig. It may help to pin point which of the GPUs is weak and hold it almost on stock clocks with just stable memory straps. I myself didn't pay attention to this fact until my recent rig which was experiencing random crashes and mostly those damn hard freezes. The culprit? 1 weak GPU!! I fixed it by flashing really mild overclock and more stable straps.
Connections, cables, risers..same old story everywhere. Or even changing PCIe Riser connections on the motherboard to different ones, helps in many ocassions
Overheating PSU or GPUs, cooling the system may help tremendously, even if we talk about 60C temperatures. Try to get as low as possible.
Insufficient PSU power, wattages may be too low
Windows Virtual Memory Size too low, try 12GB, 24GB, 32GB or 64GB
On motherboard BIOS setup, switch between PCIe lane speed from Gen1 to Gen2 or from Gen2 to Gen1, depends on motherboard brands
Sometimes rig can be stabilized by having 2x4GB RAMs instead of one stick. Also try running memtest to rule out defective rams.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 14, 2021)

Nonpossible said:


> Corsair RM850x





Freshbrewed said:


> Insufficient PSU power, wattages may be too low


I think that's the issue.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 14, 2021)

Nonpossible said:


> Corsair RM850x Not using SATA connectors for the risers. I have two separate molex cables powering 4 risers (2ea.) and a 6(2)+6(2)pin cable powering the other two risers.


Should be enough if your cards aren't pulling more than 150W per card. Your whole mobo/HDD/ram/CPU combo should pull max 150W so there's even some headroom. Of course, you may try daisy chaining another PSU and rule out the fact that your PSU is capable of running all those cards alone.  Or trying bigger one if you happen to have one.


----------



## Nonpossible (Feb 14, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> What does the log file say, really nothing useful? Why do you have to completely reinstall drivers, what gives? In my experience rig can crash if
> 
> Albeit GPU's may seem not overclocked 'much', some just tend to be evil and crash the rig or even worse, hard freeze whole rig. It may help to pin point which of the GPUs is weak and hold it almost on stock clocks with just stable memory straps. I myself didn't pay attention to this fact until my recent rig which was experiencing random crashes and mostly those damn hard freezes. The culprit? 1 weak GPU!! I fixed it by flashing really mild overclock and more stable straps.
> Connections, cables, risers..same old story everywhere. Or even changing PCIe Riser connections on the motherboard to different ones, helps in many ocassions
> ...


Nothing useful in the log file. Temps are all normal, I have target temp set to 72 in claymore. For some reason setting -fanmin in claymore causes instability. 

I don't know why it makes me reinstall drivers. Like I said, I have 3 other RX 580 rigs and I've never had this problem. Basically after it crashes, Windows reboots and then claymore doesn't see the RX 570s anymore. When I look, it says drivers are on some beta version instead of 17.3. So I run DDU twice, reinstall 17.3, apply the pixel patch and everything starts back up in claymore just fine. I even tried really low memory clock speeds, like 1750 and the problem repeats almost exactly every 24 hours. I checked Windows power settings to make sure it's not messing with anything too.

I don't see why this PSU would be insufficient. I've run 4 RX580s on a 550W PSU in the past with no issue. I own 4 of these Corsair RM850x's and this is the only system I have a problem on. In fact, one rig has 5 RX 580s and a 2070 Super and even with the 2070S at 160W it all runs fine. I am pretty close to just adding my EVGA Supernova on this rig just to rule out the PSU being the issue. I just don't want to dedicate a whole 1800W worth of PSUs on a single rig.  

I just upped the Windows Virtual memory from 32Gb to 64Gb last night. SO FAR it's still running fine, but I am nearing the time when it normally crashes, so we'll see. 

I do think my BIOS was set to Gen 3. Should I have started on Gen 1?

All my rigs have 2x4Gb RAM and I ran the memory test in HWINFO64 and so far there are no errors.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 14, 2021)

For now try switching to Gen1 and if it doesn't help, then Gen2. If it won't work we'll think of something else. PSU should be enough. Try running memtest on an USB stick so you're sure your ram is fine, HWINFO won't help with that.


----------



## Nonpossible (Feb 14, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> For now try switching to Gen1 and if it doesn't help, then Gen2. If it won't work we'll think of something else. PSU should be enough. Try running memtest on an USB stick so you're sure your ram is fine, HWINFO won't help with that.


Roger. I'll give a go when I get home. I've been doing all this troubleshooting remotely the last few days.


I appreciate everyone's input. Thank you


----------



## rcruz (Feb 15, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> I'd stick with your 30.7mh/s if it's stable. General rule of thumb is that never fix anything that's not broken  But if you want, I can try raising the clocks on it if you don't care for the power consumption. Post me your RX 5700 stock rom also, I'll try to atleast put a better memory straps on it. I don't know the safe and sweetspot values of RX 5700 so I won't me modding voltage control nor clocks at the moment.


Here is the stock BIOS of my 5700 xt strix.


			https://we.tl/t-Uh1lCCIH3Tw
		

What do you think?


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 15, 2021)

rcruz said:


> Here is the stock BIOS of my 5700 xt strix.
> 
> 
> https://we.tl/t-Uh1lCCIH3Tw
> ...


Page not found. Zip your rom and attach it on forum.


----------



## Pagliacci63 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi,

I started mining last weekend with my RX 570 4Gb MSI Armor. It did 1.9MH/s max in Ethash. This seems to be extremely low and switching between gaming mode and compute mode did not change anythig. My drivers are updated, my memory clock is 2100, gpu clock 1100 and I'm using claymore and phoenix. The only thing that is not updated in my system is the bios of my motherboard. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 15, 2021)

Pagliacci63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started mining last weekend with my RX 570 4Gb MSI Armor. It did 1.9MH/s max in Ethash. This seems to be extremely low and switching between gaming mode and compute mode did not change anythig. My drivers are updated, my memory clock is 2100, gpu clock 1100 and I'm using claymore and phoenix. The only thing that is not updated in my system is the bios of my motherboard. What am I doing wrong?


4GB cards are weak at mining pure Ethereum because the DAG file size has increased over 4GBs. You may try running your card on 'Eth Zombie Mode' available on lolminer and some other miners or mine any other Ethash based coin if it gives you more profit with 4GB card.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 15, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I think that's the issue.


I was able to run 6 rx470s with 1000w psu a few years ago. I dont remember that exact power draw but it was around 800w for 6 gpus. I used a biostar tb250 btc motherboard, intel celeron cpu, 4gb of ram and 120gb SSD.


----------



## rcruz (Feb 15, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> Page not found. Zip your rom and attach it on forum.


Noob mistake


----------



## RadFX (Feb 15, 2021)

Why are you guys mining Etherium now? It's much more profitable to mine Vertcoin.


----------



## rcruz (Feb 16, 2021)

RadFX said:


> Why are you guys mining Etherium now? It's much more profitable to mine Vertcoin.


Good to know, never heard about that before. Checking the minerstat site show me very attractive rewards.








						Vertcoin mining calculator - Verthash ⛏️ | minerstat
					

Vertcoin (Verthash) mining calculator | Price: 0.1620 USD | Difficulty: 198.0143 | Network hashrate: 5.4093 GH/s | Block reward: 12.50 VTC | Check the list of Vertcoin mining pools, historical data, and available mining software and hardware.




					minerstat.com


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 16, 2021)

rcruz said:


> Noob mistake



Never modded RX 5700 series so advance with caution. There are more steps on flashing it than on Polaris cards. Remember to *unlock* rom with the flasher tool. Post me the results!

Added v2 version of it with different tREF values. It's based off of a RX 5700 card, *non XT *which tend to provide more performance in some cases to XT cards. If you have trouble flashing the bios, hex-edit rom and under version numbering change the value to *068*.


----------



## rcruz (Feb 16, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> Never modded RX 5700 series so advance with caution. There are more steps on flashing it than on Polaris cards. Remember to *unlock* rom with the flasher tool. Post me the results!
> 
> Added v2 version of it with different tREF values. It's based off of a RX 5700 card, *non XT *which tend to provide more performance in some cases to XT cards. If you have trouble flashing the bios, hex-edit rom and under version numbering change the value to *068Thba yo*


Thank you!
I'm away at the moment, but I'll give a try as soon as I get back


----------



## Ataru83 (Feb 18, 2021)

hi to all!
i'm here to ask help with the restore  of my xfx rx 580 card.. i do more tests with differents bios after i have got this problem. i only see black display until the os loads and in the bios i see unknown device under gop. i reflashed many timese my original backup bios but without luck. i see "older asic vbios isn't signed" when i use the flasher. there is some metod to reset the card?
thanks


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 18, 2021)

Ataru83 said:


> hi to all!
> i'm here to ask help with the restore  of my xfx rx 580 card.. i do more tests with differents bios after i have got this problem. i only see black display until the os loads and in the bios i see unknown device under gop. i reflashed many timese my original backup bios but without luck. i see "older asic vbios isn't signed" when i use the flasher. there is some metod to reset the card?
> thanks


Are you using integrated graphics to display the picture or does the picture come off from your card? Do you have other cards in the system? Always run atiflash as **Run as administrator**, disable CrossFire if it's enabled by mistake and set on Compute mode, depending the drivers you are using. Also don't forget to use* atimdag pixel patcher *after flashing the card and reboot the system.

Alternatively do a full clean up with DDU (Driver uninstaller) with a safe reboot, uninstall and install drivers again. Use atimdag pixel patcher after the driver installation if needed and do a reboot and see if the system sees the card.


----------



## Nonpossible (Feb 19, 2021)

Update: I've tried all sorts of things this week and I still can't get a stable build. Windows SEES all 6 GPUs but after each crash, drivers still need to be reinstalled completely.
-I tried a different set of RAM on the MOBO
-I tried tons of different variances for clock speeds and power settings in claymore including letting it try the auto-tune function (that was never stable but didn't crash to the point of needing a driver reinstall)
- Tried lowering mem clock speeds all the way down to 1700 across all cards. 
- Tried two different PSUs, Corsair and EVGA and also tried 2 PSUs at the same time, each powering half the GPUs respectively. 
- Reflashed each card individually and ensured their BIOS switches were in the correct position per their brand/manufacturer
- tried PCI latency settings, 32,64,96 and even 128 bus clocks. 
-tried gen 1,2 and 3 and tried a blend, "PEG0 gen2, PEG 1 & 2 gen1"

The motherboard is an MSI Z97 Gaming 5, 8gb of RAM, 120gb kingston SSD, i5 4690k (no overclock set)
The GPUS are a mix, 3 sapphire RX 570s and 3 XFX 580s. 


At this point I think everything points to a driver issue. I don't see how it could be anything but the amd drivers or Windows. Thoughts?


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 19, 2021)

Can you elaborate how is it that you have to reinstall AMD drivers after every crash? Doesn't it load GPU's anymore after the initial crash? If you restart PC a couple of times, GPU's are still unrecognized? 

One of the cards must cause the crash or incorrect motherboard BIOS settings. 

You could try changing PCIe Config to 8x/4x/4x on motherboard BIOS. Also try other miners, Phoenix & lolminer. Post log files from couple of miner instances. Your last chance is trying to run the rig with only 5 cards and see if it helps, if not, see what happens with 4 cards.


----------



## Nonpossible (Feb 19, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> Can you elaborate how is it that you have to reinstall AMD drivers after every crash? Doesn't it load GPU's anymore after the initial crash? If you restart PC a couple of times, GPU's are still unrecognized?
> 
> One of the cards must cause the crash or incorrect motherboard BIOS settings.
> 
> You could try changing PCIe Config to 8x/4x/4x on motherboard BIOS. Also try other miners, Phoenix & lolminer. Post log files from couple of miner instances. Your last chance is trying to run the rig with only 5 cards and see if it helps, if not, see what happens with 4 cards.


When it crashes, claymore doesn't recognize anything but the RX 580s until I completely reinstall drivers. Windows still sees and recognizes all the cards at RX 570s and 580s but not Claymore.

I'll try the 8x/4x/4x next and another kind of miner. Attached are logs from most recent crash. mem clocks set to 1700 and no core or memory voltages changed. It only lasted two hours before crashing this time.

Update: So the mobo accepted the Gen2/Gen1/Gen1 8x/4x/4x settings at 96 latency. Running claymore right now. We'll see if this one lasts.


----------



## GoodTimesOG (Feb 22, 2021)

@Freshbrewed can you offer some assistance with a MSI Armour 570 8gb?


----------



## RadFX (Feb 22, 2021)

What's a good undervolt for 1411mhz gpu? (Sapphire Nitro 580 Plus's 4gb)


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 25, 2021)

GoodTimesOG said:


> @Freshbrewed can you offer some assistance with a MSI Armour 570 8gb?


I've attached modded rom. Tell me the results after your testing.


RadFX said:


> What's a good undervolt for 1411mhz gpu? (Sapphire Nitro 580 Plus's 4gb)


Core or Mem? Fiddle with numbers on Radeon tuning / wattman software, lower voltages gradually until it becomes unstable so you'll see a stable undervolt values for yourself.


Nonpossible said:


> When it crashes, claymore doesn't recognize anything but the RX 580s until I completely reinstall drivers. Windows still sees and recognizes all the cards at RX 570s and 580s but not Claymore.
> 
> I'll try the 8x/4x/4x next and another kind of miner. Attached are logs from most recent crash. mem clocks set to 1700 and no core or memory voltages changed. It only lasted two hours before crashing this time.
> 
> Update: So the mobo accepted the Gen2/Gen1/Gen1 8x/4x/4x settings at 96 latency. Running claymore right now. We'll see if this one lasts.



Is it working now?


----------



## Lucky007 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi guys. I need a little help with MSI RX 580 8 GB ARMOR OC ( SK Hynix H5GQ8H24MJR ) . I can't break it up for mining and I'm already crazy about it. Can anyone help me to adjust the bios ??? Thanks all.









						MSI RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1366 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 28, 2021)

Lucky007 said:


> I have the first results..XFX bios is great so far, mining has risen from 26MHs to 31 !!! But bios for RX MSI 480 unfortunately does not work, mining has dropped from 26MHs to 18MHs..Could you please apply yet ??? Thank you





Freshbrewed said:


> 26Mh/s to 31Mh/s is quite good! What's the power consumption for your XFX card? Does it produce memory errors? (Use HWINFO64 program to check for memory errors)
> 
> As for the MSI RX480, I've attached new rom with lowered clocks, increased memory voltage and changed memory straps.





Lucky007 said:


> Hi guys. I need a little help with MSI RX 580 8 GB ARMOR OC ( SK Hynix H5GQ8H24MJR ) . I can't break it up for mining and I'm already crazy about it. Can anyone help me to adjust the bios ??? Thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what were your results on previous cards?


----------



## Letiv (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey mates, i overclocked one of my RX570 8gb with the program overdriveNTOOL.
and i accidentally changed the Value to high (GPU P9 to 1500 MHz) and applied. My screen went WHITE and i restartet my PC.
The GPU is still working in trems of the fan is moving and the light is on, but i dont get any video output from the GPU.

HOW can i change the overclock settings that i did ?

i am not sure if i can get into BIOS while the GPU is plugged in because i cant see anything, my CPU have a intregrated GPU with video output that i can use,
but while my GPU is plugged in it priorities the real GPU how can i change that ... ?

I also have some pcie_x1_1 and pcie_x1_2 slots to plug a secondary GPU but i need some equipment for that, what i will buy tomorrow. 

I tried to Uninstaller overdriventool didnt work. 
And i tried to recovery my pc... Didnt work. 

Is the GPU dead ?

Someone told me you can help me... 

And he told me to try this:
Start your pc with the onboard video and your Rx 570 unplugged. Download ddu and run it with windows in safe mode. ddu - https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html. Turn off your pc. Install the Rx570 and see if it works.

Thanks for helping 

Hey i have a secondary rx570 8gb with a different problem.
I bios modded one of my GPU's like in this video shown










But i missed the pixel patcher step before restarting the PC and now i dont get any video output from the GPU... but the GPU is still working (fan is moving and the light is on).

Can i solve this problem by plugging a secondary working GPU for video output, to do the same steps or even reprogramming the original .rom data for the failed bios modded GPU? 


Please help me


----------



## Freshbrewed (Mar 2, 2021)

Your problems are so strange that I'm afraid it's because you are confused with the behavior of your graphics cards which is abnormal while using OverdriveNtool because the settings you make in the tool take place only when you apply them in the Windows OR you make a startup .bat to load profiles automatically on windows startup.

Start with basics. Unplug all GPUs if you have many in use and unplug power cable from the system. Take off motherboard's small battery and have it off of the motherboard for a minute or two. Install battery back, plug power cable back and start *without* your GPUs. It should take you to BIOS with the integrated graphics (given you plugged display cable to your motherboard) and set your BIOS to use intergrated graphics in Windows usage (IGFX, Integrated Graphics, IGPU, it has many names in motherboard BIOS). Then boot into Windows and see if it's ok. Then plug  your graphics card but keep your display cable plugged to your monitor and see if Windows Device manager recognizes your GPU. 

As to your failed patch, just again, keep your display to integrated graphics, boot into Windows desktop and just use pixel patcher, no need to flash the card again or do any occultism. If it's not working that means you propably failed with the flashing (pulled someone other's rom which is incompatible or you edited your rom yourself with way too high frequencies or too low voltages).


----------



## straja44 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi,hoping you can help me,i just got new asus dual oc rx 580 8gb edition,i modded it with polaris bios editor but the card got unstable during mining and it works only if i reduce memory to 1700mhz,reverted back to stock bios and overclocked memory to 2100mhz with undervolt getting 28mh/s which is low since i see other people getting 31+,other cards that i modded with PBE work normally,only this one is the problem,here is the stock bios in case you can help me in anyway.Thank you :V


----------



## Freshbrewed (Mar 7, 2021)

straja44 said:


> Hi,hoping you can help me,i just got new asus dual oc rx 580 8gb edition,i modded it with polaris bios editor but the card got unstable during mining and it works only if i reduce memory to 1700mhz,reverted back to stock bios and overclocked memory to 2100mhz with undervolt getting 28mh/s which is low since i see other people getting 31+,other cards that i modded with PBE work normally,only this one is the problem,here is the stock bios in case you can help me in anyway.Thank you :V


Try this out, it's more for the straps than the actual "overclock" values. Use OverdriveNTool as instructed in here to lock the bios voltages to desired level and fiddle with Mhz for both core and memory as you wish.


----------



## straja44 (Mar 7, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> Try this out, it's more for the straps than the actual "overclock" values. Use OverdriveNTool as instructed in here to lock the bios voltages to desired level and fiddle with Mhz for both core and memory as you wish.


Sadly the card instantly crashes when i start miner with bios you provided,same experience like when i bios modded it T.T,i have also tried from wattman timing level 1 and 2,the card is stable on memory timing level 1 but i am using it on hiveOS and there you can't change memory timing.Is there any way to bios mod it with these values ? Thanks for help :V


----------



## eternick (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey Freshbrewed. Just wanted to say thank you for offering some support for those looking to optimize their mining by looking over their bios. I have a 8 x XFX RX 580 8gb Samsung memory cards. Currently, the hashrate is 29.95 or 30.00 MH/s each on a good (cold day) using hiveos, Phoenixminer with OC config:
Core 1250
DPM 1
VDD 900
MEM 2250
REF 30

Attached in a zip file is my bios. Should I just count my blessings and keep my OC config as is noting that this is as optimal (& stable) as I am going to get, or would you be able to provide a bios to squeeze out just a little more hashrate. Thanks in advance, I appreciate your help.


----------



## MacDe (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have a problem with my 590 Nitro + with Hynix memory. My thoughts are, that you, with your experience about this graphics card, can help me to solve my problem.

I just can't get over 21 Mhs with Phoenix Miner, I don't know why. I copied the straps from 1750 to 2000 and flashed the BIOS to the silent side and applied overclock settings (cc 1250, mem 2150, vdd/vddci 950) but still this didn't help. I just can't find a 590 (hynix) BIOS mod for mining. I was considering to flash a 580 Nitro + mining BIOS but I am not sure whether this would brick my card. Can you please share your experience with me about how to configure my card to archive better results? Or could maybe someone provide a modded BIOS for my card?

Thank you very much in advance for your answer.

Best regards

MacDe


----------



## priedo (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello everyone, how are you? First of all I would like to thank you for being available to help us, your post has arrived in Brazil, Bro hahaha. I would like your help to perform a bios mode on my asrock 570 8gb. I am currently having 29 mh/s. But I am not very satisfied with her consumption, could you help me, please?


----------



## Freshbrewed (Mar 10, 2021)

MacDe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a problem with my 590 Nitro + with Hynix memory. My thoughts are, that you, with your experience about this graphics card, can help me to solve my problem.
> 
> ...


I think you didn't enable compute mode in your AMD Driver settings.  Enable it.


priedo said:


> Hello everyone, how are you? First of all I would like to thank you for being available to help us, your post has arrived in Brazil, Bro hahaha. I would like your help to perform a bios mode on my asrock 570 8gb. I am currently having 29 mh/s. But I am not very satisfied with her consumption, could you help me, please?


Your card is gucci. I've updated my thread so if you wish to push your card further, take a look at what you can do with it!


----------



## MacDe (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello Freshbrewed,

thank you for your answer and for taking care about my issue.

I am using HiveOs, which is Linux based, I don't think that compute mode is available there. I am also running a 570 MSI (27Mhs) and a 580 MSI (30 Mhs) without issues. I was able to adjust my card a bit due to a post I found. With core 1130 VDD 950 VDDCI 950 MEM 2000 the card archives 25 Mhs @90 Watts, which is better but still not what I expect of a Rx 590. Could you please give me some advise on how to tune the settings?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Mar 10, 2021)

MacDe said:


> Hello Freshbrewed,
> 
> thank you for your answer and for taking care about my issue.
> 
> ...


You can attach zipped rom in here so I can mod timings on PolarisEditor if you are unable to use it - might help.


----------



## MacDe (Mar 10, 2021)

Great idea. Here is my rom.

I thought, that the 580 is almost the same as the 590 but there are more straps in the 580 bios (msi) than in the 590 bios (sapphire).


----------



## Freshbrewed (Mar 10, 2021)

Try this out mate, only the straps are modified. Set voltage and clocks at your best capabilities.


----------



## MacDe (Mar 10, 2021)

Excellent work, mate. Where did you learn that? My card is running at 30.1 Mhs now in HiveOs with these settings: 

CORE 1200 VDD 950 VDDCI 950 MEM 2100

Thank you very much.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Mar 10, 2021)

Happy to hear that! It's not rocket science, you could totally do it yourself. Thank the one who created PolarisEditor


----------



## nono55 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi FreshBrewed,

I currently have Rx570's MSI Gaming X 4GB plugged on PCI-e16x slot with RaveOS in Zombie mode, my current hashrate is 15Mh/s, but I saw it is possible to have better (approx 25Mh/s). Could you check my BIOS ROM (already bios modded so nos stock bios) to see if it possible to increase perf ? It would be very appreciated ;-)

Thanks


----------



## MacDe (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello FreshBrewed,

I have a real problem and I hope you can help me out.

I just flashed a BIOS mod on my ASUS rog strix 5700XT and after that just a few seconds in Phoenixminer my GPU Temp rises up to over 110° shutting down my PC. I reverted the BIOS by flashing the stock BIOS to the silent and the turbo side but this doesn't revert the temperature error. This is crazy and I really don't know what to do. What can I do to revert this error? Please help me.


----------



## TommyB (Mar 12, 2021)

Searched for this thread earlier and couldn't find it for some reason?  

Anyhow, I am mining using nicehash with an RX 5600 XT, my bios is uploaded below, I have lowered the GPU clock to 1280mhz, gpu voltage 0.868, vram is 1820mhz and GPU chip power consumption is 107w, only done through AMD drivers, wondering if you might be able to extract a bit more hash rate/lower power with a bios mod is possible!


----------



## Freshbrewed (Mar 18, 2021)

nono55 said:


> Hi FreshBrewed,
> 
> I currently have Rx570's MSI Gaming X 4GB plugged on PCI-e16x slot with RaveOS in Zombie mode, my current hashrate is 15Mh/s, but I saw it is possible to have better (approx 25Mh/s). Could you check my BIOS ROM (already bios modded so nos stock bios) to see if it possible to increase perf ? It would be very appreciated ;-)
> 
> Thanks


Attached rom with tightened straps and a mild overclock on memory. If your card will crash, just revert memory clock as it was before in the rom you provided. Post me the results.


MacDe said:


> Hello FreshBrewed,
> 
> I have a real problem and I hope you can help me out.
> 
> I just flashed a BIOS mod on my ASUS rog strix 5700XT and after that just a few seconds in Phoenixminer my GPU Temp rises up to over 110° shutting down my PC. I reverted the BIOS by flashing the stock BIOS to the silent and the turbo side but this doesn't revert the temperature error. This is crazy and I really don't know what to do. What can I do to revert this error? Please help me.


Can you elaborate your case more or did you solve the problem? How is the error coming up, what are all the steps you did to try to fix it?


TommyB said:


> Searched for this thread earlier and couldn't find it for some reason?
> 
> Anyhow, I am mining using nicehash with an RX 5600 XT, my bios is uploaded below, I have lowered the GPU clock to 1280mhz, gpu voltage 0.868, vram is 1820mhz and GPU chip power consumption is 107w, only done through AMD drivers, wondering if you might be able to extract a bit more hash rate/lower power with a bios mod is possible!


Attached rom with my custom straps for the memory and I've unlocked lower voltages (700mV is the new minimum now along with 1820 maximum core clock). Post me your results!


----------



## TommyB (Mar 21, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> Attached rom with tightened straps and a mild overclock on memory. If your card will crash, just revert memory clock as it was before in the rom you provided. Post me the results.
> 
> Can you elaborate your case more or did you solve the problem? How is the error coming up, what are all the steps you did to try to fix it?
> 
> Attached rom with my custom straps for the memory and I've unlocked lower voltages (700mV is the new minimum now along with 1820 maximum core clock). Post me your results!


Thanks man, I'll give it a try and let you know how I get on, though I already have up to 1820 on the core available in AMD overdrive, not that it matters as after 1400 or so the core clock doesn't seem to make that much of a difference to hashrate together with the increased power usage afaik?


----------



## nono55 (Apr 3, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> Attached rom with tightened straps and a mild overclock on memory. If your card will crash, just revert memory clock as it was before in the rom you provided. Post me the results.


A big thanks to you !! Works perfect and better than previously !!


----------



## Freshbrewed (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## newminer (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello guys 
@Freshbrewed  you are the man i'm looking for .. i have been looking for someone who can help me bios mod my amd cards as the performance isn't that great i'm getting 26.6 on my armor 570 OC 8gb but i have seen ppl hit 30 easy i tried oneclick bios mod but didn't see much difference i will attach my original bios and maybe you can help me out with this one , i also have a similar card with different memory so will see if you can fix this one for me as well .. thanks in advance


----------



## atifsh (Apr 17, 2021)

newminer said:


> Hello guys
> @Freshbrewed  you are the man i'm looking for .. i have been looking for someone who can help me bios mod my amd cards as the performance isn't that great i'm getting 26.6 on my armor 570 OC 8gb but i have seen ppl hit 30 easy i tried oneclick bios mod but didn't see much difference i will attach my original bios and maybe you can help me out with this one , i also have a similar card with different memory so will see if you can fix this one for me as well .. thanks in advance


oneclick will give you 2 option .. slower will give you higher mclock. see which one suits you more.
depending on what you are using to mine, that card should go beyond 30 MH easy.


----------



## MacDe (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello Freshbrewed,

thank you very much for your help.

I sent the Card back to where I bought it from and they did reset the card somehow. Now everything ist fine.

I recently bought a Vega 56 Asus rog strix and I can't run it using a 1x Riser, which seems to be a known issue. In a 8x slot it works fine. Do you know something about this issue, whether there is a fix for it?

Thank you in advance for your answer.

Best regards

MacDe


----------



## Gambeta (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi!.
I having an issue with a MSI RX 570 4GB ARMOR OC with Hynix Memory and stock bios.
The hashrate its really low, i change the mode from graphics to compute, but its still the same. On windows im having like 7/8 MH/s mining RVN - KawPow using teamredminer or NBMiner; On HiveOs  3/4 MH/s with lolminer zombie mode or 8 MH/s with KawPow using teamredminer ..

I tested it on two different pc's and i have the same problem.

I have another gpu, a gtx 1650super with Micron mining RVN 12.9/13 MH/s, no problem at all.

Hope anyone can help me with this!


----------



## atifsh (Apr 21, 2021)

Gambeta said:


> Hi!.
> I having an issue with a MSI RX 570 4GB ARMOR OC with Hynix Memory and stock bios.
> The hashrate its really low, i change the mode from graphics to compute, but its still the same. On windows im having like 7/8 MH/s mining RVN - KawPow using teamredminer or NBMiner; On HiveOs  3/4 MH/s with lolminer zombie mode or 8 MH/s with KawPow using teamredminer ..
> 
> ...


570's on avg should give 12 Mhs on RVN. some will be as high as 14 Mhs but need cold climate.
reset everything and if your on stock bios use wattman.
1000 core clock
875 core volt
1850 mclock
900 mvolt

see what you get with TRM


----------



## JaqSeb (Apr 23, 2021)

@Freshbrewed Good day sir, I bought a dozen of ex-mining rig, got a few units of RX580, RX480 and RX470.
I'm sure that the rest of the components are running fine (MB, CPU, RAM, etc...) as they can work well with a working card.
I had tested all of the cards, some of them working perfectly fine after deep cleaning (I know what I'm doing and not damaging the card) and thermal pad/paste changing, but some other cards tend to flicker/glitch when I run the miner (not the problem of monitor), getting low hash rate and crash when I increase the memory clock. I will now take my Sapphire Nitro+ RX580 8gb Hynix memory as example.
I had tried flashing the bios to the original one that I found in VGA Bios Collection, also tried to one click mod it using PolarisBiosEditor. Running with core clock 1150, 850mv, memory clock starts from 1600, 850mv and slowly increasing the memory clock by 100 each increment. Compute mode is on, patched with atikmdag patcher, HWinfo64 shown no GPU memory error. The hash rate will stuck around 14-15 mh/s and it won't go beyond that range even the memory clock is at 2100. Sometimes if I try to increase the memory clock by too much in each increment (+200 for example), the rig will crash, GPU fans will run in full speed, and monitor screen goes black.
I use TeamRedMiner, GPU driver used is Adrenalin 20.11.2 which is recommended by TeamRedMiner, I use DDU to have a fresh install of driver. Idle and mining temperatures are fine.
I had tried the modded bios that you uploaded, the hash rate had increased to 17mh/s, but it still stuck there with the correct OC.
Is it possible that the card is spoiled because it was ex-mining card and that guy never clean or maintenance the rig, the card was so freaking dusty when I received it.
I hope there is some solution to my issue, I'm still new in mining and searched the internet for solution, did everything I can, but still no luck.


----------



## Bsoro (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello Freshbrewed,

after a couple of hours searching a mining bios for my new Sapphire RX 590 I finally found this thread. I´m not new to bios modding at all, but was only really successful to Navi 10 graphic cards (5700 XT - 58mhs@112W, 5700 XTX - 54,7mhs@94W and 5600 XT - 42,4mhs@76W). For my Polaris cards I reached following: ASUS 570 - 26,7mhs@74W, Sapphire 570 - 26,4mhs@73W. I´m not happy with that at all as there are several videos and threads where this cards can do about 30-31 mhs (maybe at some higher consumption). Until now I just copy the straps or use "one-click-mod" and optimizing cclock/cvddc/mclock/mvddc.  I also tried to modify the tref by editing the hex-command line. It works, but without great improvement. Today I tried to optimize my new Sapphire RX590 and reached 29mhs@75W. I´m fine with the ratio but would like to know, if there is something more in it. So if you have plenty of time and interest in modding a second RX 590 card (with micron memory) here is the rom attached.  I´m very interested in your achievement!

Additionally some issues of this card: I used one-click-mod and switched to power mode bios (it has dual bios). This performed the 29mhs @ 1200 cclock, 2000 mclock (phoenixminer) cvddc=mvddc=800mV. The behavior of setting up voltages was really unusual. By setting mvddc it changes the cvddc. Never seen this before. Increasing the mclock to 2200 finally doesn´t lead to an improvement of hashrate. It was exactly the same as 2000. Also increasing the cclock simultaneously doesn´t affect the hashrate at all. Very strange.

Best greetings
Bsoro


----------



## Kraider (May 10, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> You can attach zipped rom in here so I can mod timings on PolarisEditor if you are unable to use it - might help.


Can you also help me, i use hiveos don't have 22mhash rx590 nitro hynics for eth . Here would be my bios if you would help me. Many Thanks


----------



## Chrisisimon02 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hey guys!
I have a 5x580 8gb asus Rig. And i run on HiveOs, I want to Bios mod, but when i flash the bodded bios on a card, the card will have 0mhs????
After I flash back the orignial BIOS it instantly works perfecty fine.

Does anyone know how to fix this issue?
I tryed everything... and I am getting really frustrated

I modded the bios with PolarisBIOS modder

I hope someone can help me
THANKS!


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jul 4, 2021)

Polaris is already as fast as it goes from the factory. If the card is not earnings its keep then replace it.


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 10, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> Shoot me with your RX 580 stock bios, or if it's modded I can try to get more juices off of it. Tell me current average hashrate and power consumption while mining. I'll fiddle around. I can't mod RX 5700 unfortunately.



Hi there,

I tried modding this BIOS for XFX RX 580 8 GB Black wolf 2048 SP edition. The BIOS editor is not recognizing my BIOS. Could you please help me do it.

I am getting 23-24 M/H only


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 10, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> Should be enough if your cards aren't pulling more than 150W per card. Your whole mobo/HDD/ram/CPU combo should pull max 150W so there's even some headroom. Of course, you may try daisy chaining another PSU and rule out the fact that your PSU is capable of running all those cards alone.  Or trying bigger one if you happen to have one.


Not really. RX 580s pull more. At peaks, probably more than factory spec 185 watts. No matter what he does to his rig, if he doesn't upgrade that PSU, it's not going to end well.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 11, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I tried modding this BIOS for XFX RX 580 8 GB Black wolf 2048 SP edition. The BIOS editor is not recognizing my BIOS. Could you please help me do it.
> 
> ...


I think the 580 8gb should run memory at 2000mhz instead of 1750mhz.


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 11, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I think the 580 8gb should run memory at 2000mhz instead of 1750mhz.


How can this be done? I am unable to perform any mod on the BIOS using Polaris editor. Can you please help me mod it?


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 11, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> How can this be done? I am unable to perform any mod on the BIOS using Polaris editor. Can you please help me mod it?


It should have come from the factory with 2000mhz memory.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> It should have come from the factory with 2000mhz memory.



The ram is capable of it but xfx and most others set to 1750 in the bios, I dont know anything about PBE but youtube may have a guide. I just restored his card to a proper working state.


----------



## atifsh (Jul 11, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I tried modding this BIOS for XFX RX 580 8 GB Black wolf 2048 SP edition. The BIOS editor is not recognizing my BIOS. Could you please help me do it.
> 
> ...


ok I've done the mod. if you're on windows you need pixelpatcher

bios 1 is just moded straps. you need to set memory clocks in settings.
bios 2 is with 2000 memory clock.

also note to everyone... this is SP2048 cards not regular 580.


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 11, 2021)

Thank you @atifsh .. I will flash the bios and revert with results. Meanwhile I was trying OC and UV.. the standard settings of mem2150/850 and core1150/900 doesn't work with this model.. max hash rate I could get was 27 m/h.. I have two cards and found it very difficult to arrive on average numbers for both cards together.. for a single card which is not primary I almost reached core1350/950 and mem2220/900 just to reach 30 m/h. Is this normal ? will my card get damaged at this settings?



eidairaman1 said:


> The ram is capable of it but xfx and most others set to 1750 in the bios, I dont know anything about PBE but youtube may have a guide. I just restored his card to a proper working state.


Appreciate your help


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

atifsh said:


> ok I've done the mod. if you're on windows you need pixelpatcher
> 
> bios 1 is just moded straps. you need to set memory clocks in settings.
> bios 2 is with 2000 memory clock.
> ...



Yes it is a RX580(RX570 OC'd)for china, also sub id has C580 in it


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi @atifsh.. I tried flashing both BIOS one at a time. 

*BIOS 1* worked fine but with Phoenix miner was giving Incorrect share error initially. Tried tweaking mem to 2000. Max was able to go till 1790 and then GPU crashed. Final Hashrate was 25.5 M/H

*BIOS 2 *after flashing, the moment i opened the phoenix miner it crashed after few seconds. I didnt try changing mem settings.. was  clear that the settings were not going well with the GPU.

Used pixel patcher both times..

Unfortunately both BIOS didn't help to achieve better hash rate. Still stuck with Max 25 M/H.

Flashed the stock BIOS back for now.


----------



## atifsh (Jul 12, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> Hi @atifsh.. I tried flashing both BIOS one at a time.
> 
> *BIOS 1* worked fine but with Phoenix miner was giving Incorrect share error initially. Tried tweaking mem to 2000. Max was able to go till 1790 and then GPU crashed. Final Hashrate was 25.5 M/H
> 
> ...


ok let me do another one.
forgot to tell you you most probably cant go above 2000 on SP2048 after bios mod.
I have XFX SP2048 580s but all are Samsung memory and they are stable at 30.5 and only on winters they do 31 MHs.
also doing anything other than 900 volts to core they crap out.

first try 1 if still fails try 2.

overclocks to test

1150 core
900 volt
memory 2000

do not try anything else


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi @atifsh .. I tried all BIOS shared one at a time.

*1-strap *- Was giving 24 M/H without OC. Moment i changed the OC settings as suggested went upto 28 M/H and it crashed.

*1-strap-memvolt900 - *Was giving upto 26 M/H. The moment i overclocked to the said settings it crashed.

*2-strap - *Was giving 24.5 M/H without OC. When overclocked took upto 28.5 M/H but it is not stable and either one of the cards go to 28 M/H most of the times. I have attached screenshot below.

Also some black pixel flickering on the display could be identified and Temp was above 80 C.

Hope the settings is as you suggested.




*2-strap-memvolt900 *- Without overclock was giving 24.5 M/H. With the overclock comes upto 28.5 M/H but again it is either one of the cards most of the time. CPU temp is above 80C. Screenshot mentioned below for your reference.






Btw just for your info i am using the same BIOS on both cards with the same OC settings u suggested. Let me know if anything else can be done or this is the Max for this GPU.

I would be very happy if it stabilizes at 30 M/H at some point but with all the trials looks like there is no hope.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## atifsh (Jul 14, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> Hi @atifsh .. I tried all BIOS shared one at a time.
> 
> *1-strap *- Was giving 24 M/H without OC. Moment i changed the OC settings as suggested went upto 28 M/H and it crashed.
> 
> ...


your temps are the problem.

flash one of the bios with memory 900.
just use amd own tool and set fan to 80%
see what you get.
1150
900
2000


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 14, 2021)

I tried with 80% fan.. Temps have come down but the hashrate is still the same.





I am unable to use the AMD tool once i flash any modded BIOS. The drivers are installed but application doesnt open unless i flash the stock BIOS back.

Hence using the Overdrive tool.


----------



## atifsh (Jul 15, 2021)

what drivers are you using?
uninstall drivers and do a clean install removing everything. better to use ddu.
get the latest whql drivers from amd.


			https://drivers.amd.com/drivers/radeon-software-adrenalin-2020-21.6.1-win10-64bit-june28.exe
		


download phoenix miner from here
PhoenixMiner 5.6d: fastest Ethereum/Ethash miner with lowest devfee (Win/Linux) (bitcointalk.org)

flash stock bios on both of your cards and use this script in your phoenix bat file and run bat file as admin.

I've uploaded my file just in case. don't forget to change the wallet after testing.

C:\PhoenixMiner_5.6d_Windows\PhoenixMiner.exe -pool ssl://eu1.ethermine.org:5555 -wal 0x008c26f3a2Ca8bdC11e5891e0278c9436B6F5d1E.Rig001 -tt 65 -fanmin 70 -fanmax 90 -cclock 1150 -cvddc 900 -mclock 2000 -mvddc 900 -mt 1 -rxboost 1
pause


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi @atifsh I tried performing the steps you suggested. I was using the original Radeon drivers which you have shared. I have uninstalled the drivers ran the AMD cleaner utility downloaded from their website from the link below



			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-601
		


Re-installed the drivers using the links which you shared and reflashed all cards with stock BIOS.

Ran the start miner file with the link which you shared but the display crashed and black screen was displayed.

Then i thought it could be coz i didnt switch on to compute mode so changed that and again ran the miner file which you shared. crashed many times at the initial stage but some times used to run and increase hash rate until 29 MH but unfortunately it always crashed in the end.

Running the stock BIOS without any OC for now


----------



## atifsh (Jul 15, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> Hi @atifsh I tried performing the steps you suggested. I was using the original Radeon drivers which you have shared. I have uninstalled the drivers ran the AMD cleaner utility downloaded from their website from the link below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok if its crashing with stock bios than there's something wrong with your setup.

unplug all card's but one and try.

also when you say you use bat file I've shared you mean you put it inside the miner folder correct?
make sure path in the file is according to where you have the Phoenix miner saved
also run it as admin ... right click on bat file and run as admin.

if this doesn't work than I can't help any further.
maybe try without rxboost.


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes. I Put it in the folder and path everything was updated accurately. May be the way it's setup could be an issue. I will try without rxboost as well. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Ganyankin (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi there,

I tried modding this BIOS for XFX RX 590GME 8 GB FATBOY 2304 SP edition. The BIOS editor is not recognizing my BIOS. Could you please help me do it.

I am getting 7 M/H only.

Thank you in advance


----------



## atifsh (Jul 18, 2021)

Ganyankin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I tried modding this BIOS for XFX RX 590GME 8 GB FATBOY 2304 SP edition. The BIOS editor is not recognizing my BIOS. Could you please help me do it.
> 
> ...



first try with stock bios.
install latest whql bios
do compute mode
from amd settings
clocks 1200
volt 900
memory 2000 (or 2100 if runs fine)
Memory timing to 1
fans to 80%

it should be 24 to 28 MHs without memory timing to 1. after memory timing it should cross 30 Mhs.

if flashing bios do pixel patch new one before restarting.


----------



## inarush (Sep 17, 2021)

@Freshbrewed thanks a lot for this writing up, really useful!

I have one question though: once I have found the optimal undervolt values (clocks and mV), how can I make the changes permanent? 

I ask this because I have a Linux partition on my disk and I would also like if it could benefit from the undervolting changes on my RX 580.


----------



## MacDe (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi Freshbrewed,
could you help me mod my 5600xt ASUS Tuf Gaming OC Cards?
I have one with Micron and one with Samsung memory.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## EjMining (Oct 20, 2021)

I am a newbie at mining.
I bought few xfx 590 8gb(fatboy) Cards.
Are the bioses below modded for  mining?
I will be running linux. Which is the best hash rate and can you give me some pointers to achieve this?

THe cards have micron memory.









						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## caroline! (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice info.
I tried memory OC on a bunch of 570 (1750 to 2000) cards using the driver cpl and it somewhat worked, eth went from 24MH/s to about 28 until HWInfo started spitting memory errors, setting it at 1950 stops the errors and keeps the hashrate stable but for unknown reasons the cards will, at a random point, simply revert into "Graphics mode" and there's no way to return them to Compute without doing a complete driver reinstall.
I'd edit the BIOSes but honestly I can't understand anything on the OverdriveN window and don't want to start editing random numbers just for the sake of it because I know I'll brick it.

I'm just getting into mining, running 4 590s using the radeon control panel and work just fine, getting around 30-32 MH/s for each with Nicehash. The 570s are 4 as well but I have no case for them, don't want to get an open frame rig because I'm sure the fans will be covered in dust and cat fur in 2 hours.


----------



## Gooshy (Nov 20, 2021)

Can you have a go at my card? It's  a Sapphire pulse 4gb rx570.


----------



## NoobSocks (Jan 22, 2022)

I have a MSI Armor 470 8GB (Hynix) OC-stock bios was  20Mh/s. Applied Polaris One-click patch and now getting 23.1- 1030|1650 at 950mv (core) in RaveOS/HiveOS. Is 23Mh/s at 72w (reported) about right for a 470 8gb on ETH atm? Odd thing with this card is that it kept crashing with stock clocks, but worked fine when I set core manually to 1000mv; windows environment card wokred fine as well.. Thanks for any help.


----------

